# pkg2ng uses old pkg_info



## Zlop (Feb 10, 2013)

I tried to convert my package database using pkg2ng but it didn't work like it should. It tried to use the old pkg_info during the conversion and reported that some packages failed to register. Before the conversion I had added WITH_PKGNG="YES" to /etc/make.conf, installed pkg and rebuilt my ports with portmaster -af. Is there any way to configure pkg2ng use the new pkg tools?


----------



## Zlop (Feb 24, 2013)

I would be really grateful if someone helped me with this problem.


----------

